# rFactor 2 online kostet!



## crysisman (21. März 2013)

Was haltet ihr davon und bestimmt wieder mit master Card und ich hab keine aber ist Rfactor noch in der Beta?


----------



## Lexx (21. März 2013)

Was wie wo.. ? rFactor war doch nur ein Mod von.. 
ähm.. uff.. lange her.. GTR.. ? Für ein SimBim-Dings..

Wie kostet? Gibts ein bissl mehr Infos.. ?

Visa werdens wohl auch noch akzeptieren.. 

Und ja, rF2 ist noch in Beta..


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (22. März 2013)

rF2 akzeptiert Paypal, in der Beta ist online kostenlos und es werden nur günstige Jahresaccounts angeboten werden. Ich finde das in Ordnung


----------



## gh0st76 (27. März 2013)

Man könnte natürlich auch das teure Paket nehmen und hat nur einmal die Online kosten.


----------



## crysisman (28. März 2013)

Ok ja gut mit paypal aber irgenwie zockt rf2 noch keiner


----------



## gh0st76 (2. April 2013)

Da gibts schon genug die das fahren.


----------



## crysisman (8. April 2013)

Deutsche in yt?


----------



## Andregee (9. April 2013)

Selbst hier im Forum gibt's Fahrer, mich iengeschlossen. 35 Euro kostet es mit 12 Monaten onlinezugang 65 glaub ich mit lifetimezugang. alles in allem ein fairer preis, bedenkt man die langjährige Unterstützung und modbarkeit.


----------

